# Graveyard Quartet, video



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

They look great. What are you using to control them?


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

woo, a new song frm mike c to get stuck in my head other than the pirates of the flying banshee! looks good! can't wait to see it done and in synch. at least you aren't putting it on a rooftop ether right? =P


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Woah, VERY cool! Where can one download these songs? Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

The song is a 1949 recording from Kay Starr, and I have yet to determine which band she was in at the time of the recording... as to where I found it, well, I heard this great show from my local college station, and happened to be recording it on my MD since there was some other great big band stuff playing; lo and behold, this tune popped up. Haven't heard back from the radio station about my queries concerning the band.
But it was discovering this recording of the well-known Headless Horseman tune (which Bing Crosby made famous and did best in Disney's Legend of Sleepy Hollow from the same year) which gave me the idea of doing the graveyard swing quartet.
I will have newer video soon, I've just added and programmed the bouncing servos for the guys and just that little addition adds SO much more life. 
I am using Brookshire Software's 'VSA' to program and run them from the PC.
The audio got unsynch'ed during the upload, it's rock solid live with the PC/VSA.
Thanks for the pat on the back, it keeps me going knowing that, while I can wow a ToT'er or 'layperson', the actual die-hard haunters appreciate it too.
Onward and upward.

Mike C.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

P.S. to my buddy Batfly-
NO, they are NOT going on the roof, hahaha! GEEZ that would be insane!
But I also thought I'd add that since you have been such a kind 'fan' of the pirate stuff from the HGTV show, you might want to know that they will be airing it AGAIN October 29th, I think twice? Check HGTV's site for details. That makes it 3 years running now... I wonder why they haven't shot a newer show with different haunters; heaven knows there are a lot more out there with more skill, talent and 'extreme'-ness (osity?ishness?ibility?) than those of us who were lucky enough to get on the first one.
But hey, we all get to see Wormy T again! YAY!!!!!!! 
We're calling you out Wormy, where are ya?

Mike C.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

That's wonderful! And so fun!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

God you guys are talented!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Found it here on Amazon with some other great songs: http://www.amazon.com/Billboard-Presents-Scarytime-Memorable-Television/dp/B0000033TB


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent find. I should get that whole album, haha!
Forgot to mention, way back this summer I posted a help thread asking for those foam skulls... and the awesome The Auditor sent me the very four you see in that video... that's what I needed them for! 
I haven't heard back from The Auditor (lordy I HOPE he got my money in the mail, otherwise I'm dead!) but I wanted to say a HUGE thanks again to you my man!


Mike C.


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 15, 2004)

Outstanding! I am so envious. With my wife being due to have our second child on October 17th, I have had very little time to play with my little haunt hobby.

Looking great. Can't wait to see the next video.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't know who wouldn't enjoy that prop.
I like swing and big band music so I really enjoyed that.

How do y'all know how to do all of this stuff. Is it a hobby or are you engineers?

I am just happy if the stuffing doesn't fall out of my static Jason prop every year. LOL! I wish I had your know-how and talent.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm a hobbyist, trust me. No engineer by any means... you just learn while you're doing it, is all. And you also wait for technology to get more user-friendly, haha!


Mike C.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

great job!!!


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

That is so cool.... I'll be in the corner with my static props rocking back and forth .... next year - next year

putrid green with envy

Excellent job!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Very cool!I am almost embarrassed to put my stuff out knowing it pales in comparison.At least you dont live near me.


----------



## bradg896 (Apr 5, 2006)

Amazing piece! Ever considered a "How-To"? (he asks with obvious envy)


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

That - is great. I just sat with a goofy grin on my face watching it over and over...


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNWT8_u-Grw

There's the link for the second video clip, now with the bouncing servos added.
Again, the audio got unsynch'ed, and it's a bit blurry, but what can ya do? 
As I get more, I'll post more.

And as far as "How-To's" go, there's not a thing I do/have done animatronics-wise which I did not learn from the Internet, library and magazines that anyone can find as easily as I did.
Honest! 
When I get the time (which continues to elude me, even with kind offers from people on this very board) to put a real website together, you can count on it being as much a how-to as a celebration of Hallowe'en.

Mike C.


----------



## Withered Witch (Jul 31, 2006)

Too excellent for words. I am so in awe. I really enjoy the whole concept and the music is sooo fun. This will be spell-binding for TOTers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm trying to find a few more songs with a similar sound (40's era, female lead, back-up guys AND Halloween/spooky) but I may be jiggered on this one. So far, I haven't found even a good set of search terms to begin getting close.
Anyone know of anything downloadable or at least listenable online? Something in that genre?

Mike C.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Words can't describe how good that is, Mike. Looks like something you'd see at Disney World.
As far as songs go--How about "Come on a my House" by Rosemary Clooney? (I don't think there's any guys on backup, though).
Or something from the "Corpse Bride"?
Super Prop!!


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

try uploading to google videos and see if that lets it be hapily synched. but that is SO cool. ha, i se eyou added neon eye lashes and, lip stick? there's no lips. hehehe i laughed out loud when i saw that. what a great prop!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Those look sooooo cool! I wish I had that!


----------



## papaghost (Sep 23, 2006)

You're my Hero!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Mike - have you ever seen the DVD "Monsters Crash the Pajama Party" from Something Wierd Video? They have some old spooky film shorts including "The Boogie Woogieman", a Lennon Sister type of song, "Dem Bones", and another song that I don't know the title of, but it might be "The Walls Keep Talking (but no one's walking around)"


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Mike-

Don't know if any of these will help you (or anyone here) but here's a link to some older Halloween songs I've found here and there:

http://download.yousendit.com/6730AFB801FC4069


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

The Chenille Sisters have a CD called "Whatcha Gonna Swing Tonight," on which they sing a hauntingly beautiful version of "The House Is Haunted." Gee, I haven't listened to it in a long time. I'll have to when I get home tonight.

Roger


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow, so much help!
I do have the incredible 'Monsters Crash the Pajama Party' DVD, and in fact your mentioning it has forced me (darn you!) to put it in the player and watch it while working here in the basement. I did look at that great Boogie Woogie Man piece, but since it's ALL female vocals it won't quite fit (but would otherwise be EXACTLY the era I was looking for)... but I think I will capture a bit of the Dem Bones piece, maybe mix it into another song as well? Great suggestions!

Gardener, I'd love to hear that song, just to hear it if not be able to use it for my haunt... sounds sweet.

And Greencapt, I've just DL'ed the file you linked to, haven't opened it yet but am heading to do that right now. At 85+ MB it's a big file, there ought to be some good stuff on there! Thanks my man-

You guys are the coolest-

Mike C.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Very very cool! Try looking into an older version of "Jeepers Creepers" too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

AH, Jeepers Creepers, entirely forgot about that one, thanks JohnnyL.
Greencapt, that DooWop Halloween is just awesome (the Ghouls Draculas Deuces album is one I've had for a while, though still cool, just, already had it!) but DooWop Halloween, dang! Some REALLY good tunes on there which might be perfect for my graveyard singers! I'm really digging 'Queen of Halloween' and 'Zombie Jamboree', and even though they all kinda fall away from the 40's thing I was thinking of, it hardly matters, and in fact might be cooler to have a bit of 40's, 50's and 60's in there... oh man this is going to be fun!

Thanks again-

Mike C.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Mike C said:


> AH, Jeepers Creepers, entirely forgot about that one, thanks JohnnyL.
> Greencapt, that DooWop Halloween is just awesome (the Ghouls Draculas Deuces album is one I've had for a while, though still cool, just, already had it!) but DooWop Halloween, dang! Some REALLY good tunes on there which might be perfect for my graveyard singers! I'm really digging 'Queen of Halloween' and 'Zombie Jamboree', and even though they all kinda fall away from the 40's thing I was thinking of, it hardly matters, and in fact might be cooler to have a bit of 40's, 50's and 60's in there... oh man this is going to be fun!
> 
> Thanks again-
> ...


I guess I should have asked if you had the Ghouls before I included it. Sorry. 

Zombie Jamboree is not only one of my favorite songs but its damned addictive too!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

Greencapt said:


> Zombie Jamboree is not only one of my favorite songs but its damned addictive too!


God, no fooling! It's the zombified Hallowe'en version of 'If ya wanna be happy for the rest a'your life, never make a pret-ty woman your wife'... and just as addicting.
(And oddly, one of those tunes is about TRYING to get an ugly wife, the other's about AVOIDING it!).
Good stuff my man, thanks again.

Mike C.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

*Another video*

Per Batfly's suggestion, I have uploaded a video to Googlevideo:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6514417282645165222&hl=en

Hope the link works.
It's a longer clip, and while the video quality is not not as good as with YouTube, the freaking AUDIO is in synch at least! This time the foamboard 'bodies' for the backup singers are in place, awaiting their clothing and skeletal hands.
The 'ghoul' singer's dress and everything is still beign dreamed up... have NO idea yet what I will do for her.
At any rate, thanks for the suggestion Batfly; it's nice to have it in synch!

By the way, I also got the pirates working being jumpered to the quartet, so NOW I can have the pirates introducing the quartet and have everything in synch on the same program/files, and need only one PC or modified CD player to run the whole show. 16 servos, yikes!


Mike C.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Looking better and better Mike!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Can't add anything to what's been said already. I think the most fun will be to stand back and simply watch people's reaction. This will bring about smiles from anyone with a lick of emotion or appreciation. I've watched it several times and just sit here half mesmerized. Halloween doesn't get much better than this!


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

Really....I get so depressed coming in here and seeing this stuff.....

I am so totally confused at how to do this stuff...I just sit here with my mouth wide open. 

I get so excited over making a book or a tombstone and then you guys show me this stuff....

It is very awesome.

Laurie


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

dustee said:


> Really....I get so depressed coming in here and seeing this stuff.....
> 
> I am so totally confused at how to do this stuff...I just sit here with my mouth wide open.
> 
> ...


Nah....don't get depressed! Get inspired! My technical skills are as limited as my time and budget, but the ideas passed around on this forum have helped a lot of folks take their Halloween decorating to a new level. I remember being afraid to tackle my cemetery fence and columns, but they came out great, and now I want to improve on them. Each year you find yourself delving into something new and after playing with it for awhile, it becomes easy and you think "that wasn't so hard." I'm in awe of a lot of the things members come up with, but that just motivates me to try something different.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

That's so cool!  I can't wait to see them finished. 
If you could find a long sequined evening gown for cheap, that would be a great dress for her. It's too bad there's no version (that I know of any way) of Mack the Knife with female vocals.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Holy crap. I don't post often but that gets a standing ovation from me. If I had the talent that would be exactly the kind of thing I'd have in my front yard. Spooky but fun at the same time. I just love the sensibility of it. Can't wait to see it finished. 

I've always loved that Kay Starr version too. Great song.

I stumbled across this CD just today (I've actually been looking for it for years, but it's always out of my price range...rare!). HALLOWEEN STOMP includes the Kay version of Headless Horseman, a few songs with Peggy Lee vocals and a bunch of other tracks. Maybe there's another tune in there for you?
http://wonderfulwonderblog.blogspot.com/2006/09/halloween-stomp-1990-jass-records-j-cd.html

You might also want to check out HAUNTED MANSION on this page...I own this one - some great jazz songs, but not sure if there's anything you can use though. (Includes Bing's Headless Horseman as well). 
http://drterrorshouseofhorrors.blogspot.com/2006/09/come-outta-der-boy-dont-choo-know-dat.html

I'm not familiar with your pirates. Any photos?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm impressed Mike C (and it takes a lot to impress me!), that is great!

Don't suppose you have a "behind the scenes" look at that setup?

Or is it a good magician never reveals his secrets???


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks Gobby, Moon Dog-
Gobby, I was able to DL the Halloween Stomp (the other from Dr. Terror wasn't even a workable link by the time I got to the site, not even clickable?); anyway the Stomp is an excellent find, and I'm perusing it now to see if anything's usable for my quartet, but regardless I'm glad to have the compilation, wonderful music for the Hallowe'en season!
I will try to get pics of the pirates up here soon, but of course, it's we Haunter's busy season... time at the computer is being spent more on programming and so on!
Moon Dog, a 'how-to' is something I want to do via a website and when I get time I will do just that... not that any of my methods are something you can't find elsewhere, trust me, but it's fun to put things together the way I do and maybe others will find inspiration or just plain 'well that's cool!' from it!

Onward-

Mike C.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll look forward to the webpage... do yo have any links to the pages/ideas that you used?

I thought it was pretty cool the way, the three in the back started swaying to the music.

I like it when people pay close attention to the details, and you sir, have done just that!  

Question: How easy is it for that to break down? Some friends of ours and us go to a campgrounds
every year for Halloween. We decorate our campsites (we actually won last year - got two free days 
of camping!), and everything has to break down to fit into two 30ft campers.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

MikeC this fantastic! I think I've watched the video about 50X now. The animation, the G-I-D paint on the skellies, and the music are such a perfect combination! An excellent job, I'm standing there in that ovation too!

And Thanks GobbyGruesome for those wonderful links!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey Mike, I just downloaded the one from Dr. Terror. I just copied the link and pasted it in the broswer window and it worked that way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

Moon Dog said:


> Question: How easy is it for that to break down? Some friends of ours and us go to a campgrounds
> every year for Halloween. We decorate our campsites (we actually won last year - got two free days
> of camping!), and everything has to break down to fit into two 30ft campers.


Hadn't thought about it until you asked just now... come to think of it, it's pretty simple and easy to move.
All the skulls are the foam $3 or $4 types from Kmart, Spirit Halloween, etc... so they weigh nothing, even with a servo inside each. (Of course, I cut them carefully to have separate jaws, and to open their skullcaps to get the servos inside, etc.). 
Their 'bodies' are $8 fishing poles and foamboard (blue, in this case)... so THAT weighs nothing. Once I get clothing on, it WILL weigh more but should still be able to bounce right.
The three 'guy' skeletons are attached to the same piece of 1" thick, 2X4and a 1/2-ish scrap board, plywood. Keeps them bottom-heavy and able to bounce without falling over.
The only hassle is the wiring from the servos (one each in the skulls, and two servos for the 'bounce/shake' effect)... those are each some 18' long (so I can have them stand some ways away from the lead singer but still attach to the servo controller inside her head). But I've made them all standard servo male/female connectors, so I can just remove all the wiring, move them (with ease!) to where I need them, and plug everything back in.
The 'girl' singer's a bit heavier, since she's got that neck servo, mouth servo AND eyelash/blink servo, AND the servo controller resides in her head... but the weight is only a pound or so more, honestly.
So they're pretty portable!
Hope that answers some questions.
As far as websites I've used for my props, I would say this forum, Brookshire Software's VSA/RAPU site, Mark Butler's Monsterlist, and Chris Hillman's Animatronics page (a casual search for all of these will find them easily). When I get my own site together, I'll explain it better! 
Actually, I'm planning on providing the skulls, and pumpkin heads, and whatever other ideas I can come up with, and putting it all together so that for an AFFORDABLE price (though Skulltronix is superb even for the money!) anyone could buy the basic items, then get the software and program things themselves... anyway, that's the idea. I know people have wanted their own 'Great Pumpkin' heads since the HGTV special first aired three years ago, and I'd love to be able to provide something capable of reproducing the effect.
Anyway, I ramble. Sorry!

Mike C.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Mike, I really appreciate it!

I like how the eyes move and everything... you make it look easy!  

I'll take a look at the sites that you mentioned...

Thanks again!


----------



## Static Cling (Sep 25, 2006)

Truly impressive!!!!!!!! Such a wonderful job you have done.


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Just an incredible job Mike!
Did you use the wave motion analysis function in VSA or manualy program the servo events? 
again...great job


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

*I got it*

It took a few bars, but I recognized the tune. "The Legend of Sleepy Hollow" is one of my daughters favorite DVD's, Bing Crosby does a cover version of the same song. An excellent choice. And don't worry about perfect synchronization; folks'll too busy shaking their heads in admiration to notice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)

Actually, Bing did the first version for the Disney film (which is also one of my favorites, so tell your daughter she's in weird company, hahah!), and this recording is Kay Starr doing the cover... but finding this recording is what gave me the impetus to finally do what I'd been threatening to do for some years, the Singin' Skeleton Quartet.
That House, I manually programmed the events in VSA, because I find the wave analysis and joystick 'features' in v3 to be almost useless unless you fine tune them so much that you've spent almost as much time doing THAT as it would have taken to do it manually the first time.
Now, I do use the joystick for gross mechanical things (meaning wide or large, not 'eeeewwww!', hah) and will fine tune from there, but the bulk of it is one movement at a time.
VSA's a heck of a program, if you can get through its quirks and bugs. So far it's done me well.
By the by, I'll have a few new pics of the 'guys' with their nearly finished outfits, and perhaps some video of the girl's new shoulder swinging movement... it's gettin' thick out here, hahaha!


Mike C.


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks for the response Mike, that's been my experience with VSA also. I have 26 servos and 24 relays to program to a 9 minute soundtrack, better get busy!
and again...fantastic job!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

*New video*

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2656218276614805951&hl=en

Okay, I got a short viddy on Google, use the above URL... this time, the skeleton 'guys' have their clothing, and you can kinda see the girl's new shoulder movements... good audio quality, but not so good video (one of the drawbacks of lowlight/blacklight, I guess)...
New song too, this one is 'Halloween Spooks', a killer Lambert, Hendricks & Ross number... The Dark Gardener turned me onto it, and I added a third guy's part to the audio so that it would 'look' right with the sound.
Anyway, the guys' coats don't show up too well, and that's a shame because they look really nice, they're simple black sheeting but I drybrushed them with green glow paint and they actually look a lot like crushed velvet in the blacklight.
I'll post some pics in a bit as well. 
I'm very pleased so far!


Enjoy-

Mike C.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Here's one pic of the guys, with a bit better resolution than the video... you can see their spider, pumpkin and bat 'ties'... very fun stuff!


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

wow wow wow and WOW. simply amazing. the suits make it! its creepy and silly at teh same time. can't wait for the lady to get dressed. and i love the last bit with the guys making the ooo oo oooo noises hehe.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Just wanted to bump this up 'cause it's just so freakin' cool!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Mike it's absolutely amazing!


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

Coolsville, Daddy-O.


----------



## dsgnz (Oct 13, 2006)

Very very cool! can you explain how you did it and got it all worked out to sync with the music


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

As with everyone else, I am just amazed. Great job. I havent saw the HGTV show before so I will be sure to catch that this year...... Did they get new video or is the same as the previous 2 years ? Thought it would be great if they included the quartet.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Mike - so how did the quartet turn out, and how were they received? Also, a little insight into how you presented them to the audience? THanks!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Very very cool. I can't wait to see the finish product and here how everything turned out.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Oh, TOO WEIRD, man. I just opened this for the first time and had a Flashback to the 60's. The faces, in the black, in that configuration, looks very much like the cover of the album "With The Beatles". The "girl" is in Ringo's spot.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Mike- 

How many servos were you using for the whole quartet (or for each figure) if you don't mind me asking? I very well might start into the wacky world of servos and VSA control in the months between now and next Halloween.

You and your damned inspiring works, curse you!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Love this idea!
where can I download that version of the headless horseman?
(other than itunes)


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in getting pics up... things are nuts over here, just some personal things.
Greencapt, believe it or not there is only one servo for each of the 'guys' (the girl's different, as I'll explain in a sec), and that is strictly for mouth movement.
They move/bounce via another single servo mounted on the middle guy's fishing rod support (his spine, you could say)... this servo is connected to the two other guys with some stiff piano wire, and when that servo moves even a smidgen, they start rockin'!
So, four in all for the three guys. Simple. It's the use of lightweight/flexible materials which amplifies the slightest move of any servo, which makes the whole thing LOOK like there's more controlled movement built in, when it's actually just random wackiness.
For the girl, different story.
She has a beefy servo for her swinging neck movement, one for the shoulder (bell crank) movement, and one each for her mouth and eyelashes.
So she has four just for her.
Chris W., I'll be getting some pics or video up soon to give you an idea of how they were presented. They were in my graveyard, sort of bookending the tombstones with the pirates.
I'd click on a blacklight as soon as their various tunes began, so it was kind of like a little show!

Mike C.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Oh, TOO WEIRD, man. I just opened this for the first time and had a Flashback to the 60's. The faces, in the black, in that configuration, looks very much like the cover of the album "With The Beatles". The "girl" is in Ringo's spot.


Hahaha, you're right!
With their collars and ties, too, the whole thing does look like an homage, almost! Hhehe!

Mike C.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Mike!

Thanks bunches! That really helps me out.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Mike - looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

*Video!*

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7285926408883459411&hl=en

Okay, I got a bit of video up on Google... this was taken at about 4:45, 
because my camera doesn't dig night conditions. It looked SO much cooler in person and in real dark!
But it does give an idea of placement.

I'll try to get more up later.

Mike C.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Absolutely amazing Mike although there is one drawback to this prop. I can't get that damn Headless Horseman song outta my head! I'm in awe! BTW The pirates are awesome as well!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

Hahah, I know what you mean about the Headless Horseman song! I had to live with it and four other tunes for the duration of programming through Halloween night, and I only got sick of them a few times... once everything's running and NEW people are watching it, it becomes new again.
I had them sing the Headless song, Halloween Spooks, Graveyard Rock, and the second half of my own 'Lament of the Flyin' Banshee', a sort of sequel to my original Song of the Flyin Banshee which can be seen/heard on the HGTV special.
The ship, the Flyin' Banshee, got wrecked during the Spring and Summer (sort of, it's mostly been incorporated into our Caribbean/pirate deck!) and so I could not have the Pirates in their ship this year, so I decided to have them tell us that their ship is gone now, and they are trying to develop a singing act to make some money to get a new ship (hence Captain Lantern in that lounge chair, etc.)...
Also, the two pirates and the quartet sing for a short moment on a great old tune called 'Hell's Bells', which is mostly instrumental, and served as a kind of interlude between the 14 minute 'show' of all the dialogue and songs.
If someone was patient enough to listen to the whole thing, it made sense and was funny. But it was broken up enough that if someone only wanted to stand there for a few minutes, they got a very good dose of the feel and effect of the whole thing.
I have to learn how to pare things down 'backstory'-wise; I have noticed for a few years that most kids will not be patient enough for such a thing. But I love the story-telling capability inherent in the medium, and a lot of grown-ups DO stick around and wait for the whole thing to play out. 
Eh, always torn between what I'D enjoy, and what will get people to keep showing up every year. Most of the time it's happily concurrent but sometimes it varies enough for me to go 'Geez, was it lousy or something? They kept missing it!'... Lesson learned!


Mike C.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

I agree, there are always some ToTs that come, grab some candy and get out out asap. The witch that I worked hard on this year went un-noticed by 25% of the kids and half of the ones that did notice were force by me to look at it. But as you say, most of the adult were investigating everything and were appreciative of the hard work.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

No doubt that it looks better at night, but its great to see the setup in daylight as a kind of behind the scrim lesson. Thanks.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey Mike, do you have a link to your haunt? I would love to see it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

No site yet, but that and a few other Halloween things I've been working on for a while will be coming in '07. Halloween Forum will be the first to know, you folks are the best-

Mike C.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

as I have said before, THAT IS SO COOL !
Some of you here have truly inspired me to go further and further with my haunt...... I have just got to try the servo thing ! LOVE IT ! I have to reel myself back from all this and try to stay grounded....I could do this constantly.


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

Mike,
That is just absolutely, positively *AMAZING*!!! I love it! It combines two of my favorite things in life, great music and Halloween! You are truly a creative individual...I'm envious! Thanks so much for sharing that clip with us, it's outstanding!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

MIke...they are awesome. I loved the song too. Great job!!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey Mike, can't wait for you to get a web site up. Your Graveyard Quartet looked really good.


----------



## Mikelele (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey Mike! I wanna be like you when I grow up!!!

You've created a really great prop in the quartet. I've watched the vid over and over. What fun! I bet it was a smash hit. Any news of the how-to on them or the website?

I look forward to your future creations!


----------



## Caretaker (Nov 8, 2006)

Just wanted to tell you how much I enjoyed watching your video. I think I have watched it about 50x. Catchy tunes, cool animation, an inspiration to haunters everywhere. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

OH MY GOD !!!!!!!!!!! thats sooooooooo cool......wow you should patent this and sell these props those are some of the best effects i saw.....i would not be your first customer i think lol.....you have such talent ......

you did an amazing job , when i first saw them i was thinking the singning busts in the disney haunted manor type of prop ....

was watching the videos with my 3 year old girl and she said mom are we going to get those for halloween ....lol.....she kept asking me to play your video back ....all the time you must of put in them conception research for the song etc.....

again wonderfull job , they are just amazing .....i have a new goal in life now and will be waiting to see those on the market  

thanks for sharing your magic....


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey Mike, any word on the how to stuff for this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

dionicia said:


> Hey Mike, any word on the how to stuff for this?


You know it's been ticking me off, because every plan I had for the winter months changed and now I'm behind my goals for the website and the product line by three months. 
I am still planning the site, yes, and am ordering all the tooling-up/stock for Barebones (the talking prop store) so it's all still in the works, but I got behind my time, sorry!
Never enough time, ever.


Mike C.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

I, or we, get such a kick out of these videos... this is amusement park quality!!! Keep it up and looking forward to more.

Great job,
gym


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

That's ok Mike. Sometimes unforseen circumstances come up that we dont plan on. I can't wait to see your work though and shop in your store.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

MIke C. I just saw your video and They are sooooo cute, what sound track did you use? I never heard those songs before,kind of sounds like the Lennon Sisters? Any way I love them You did a Fab Job !!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

I used Kay Starr with Billy Butterfield's band, 'The Headless Horseman', from 1949. I also used Lambert Hendricks & Ross' 'Halloween Spooks', but added a fourth voice (third guy's part) myself so that you would hear four voices when looking at four singers (call it musical anal retention!). I used a song called 'Graveyard Rock' that was on a cool album mp3 that one of the kind folks in this forum sent me (as another did for Halloween Spooks). 
None of them are the Lennon Sisters, hehehe!


Mike C.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Now that I have figured the rest out of the how to the only question I have is: How did you mount the heads to the fishing poles? Thanks for all your help Mike I am in Love with the ghouls and you just dont tell anyone,lol


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Mike!

If this has been asked before I apologize... I'm just getting ready to buy VSA and try out some servo control and was wondering... when running multiple animated scenes in your haunt (great pumpkin, quartet, etc) do you have a separate control computer for each 'scene'? Can VSA run multiple iterations on on computer and control different control boards using different USB ports? Basically a quick guide to the wiring/computer set-up would be greatly appreciated by me.

Thanks


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

LOL greencapt. figuring if you build now all you have to do is put it out in october when the baby's due huh?


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

OK you caught me BAT! 

I at least want to get two or three props built throughout the summer... just in case!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Greencapt said:


> Hey Mike!
> 
> If this has been asked before I apologize... I'm just getting ready to buy VSA and try out some servo control and was wondering... when running multiple animated scenes in your haunt (great pumpkin, quartet, etc) do you have a separate control computer for each 'scene'? Can VSA run multiple iterations on on computer and control different control boards using different USB ports? Basically a quick guide to the wiring/computer set-up would be greatly appreciated by me.
> 
> Thanks


Just a bump in case Mike didn't see the question!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Mistah Greencapt!
Sorry, I mean 'Aarrrgh!'
To my knowledge you will need a computer (or the RAPU which Brookshire sells) for each scene. Unless someone has come up with some incredible way to run multiple VSA routines at once, sending each to a seperate USB port AND sending audio for each seperately as well... well, you get the idea. I use an earlier, CD-player-based RAPU, and a laptop, to run my VSA scenes. One year I had a third scene and used our home computer and a long serial/phone cable out the front window, without a hitch.
As for wiring, the way I set it up is pretty basic. My servo controllers/scenes they run are in place, and I make sure all power supplies are in their proper jacks.
Then I hook up the cable from the computer (or RAPU) to the servo controller board(s). For a MiniSSCII it'll be a phone cable, or similar. For a Parallax USB, it'll be USB, and so on.
Then I run audio from the computer to the sound system. In the case of using a RAPU, there is an audio out jack built into the serial adapter that comes with it, although I think the latest build of the RAPU has scrapped the CD base altogether and is now a flash memory based system, with a dedicated audio out.
Only thing is, at $300 plus s+h, the new RAPU is only slightly less expensive than an Acer or Toshiba laptop computer which will run VSA and props AND do everything else a full computer will do, so when my second CD-based RAPU died, instead of buying the RAPU I just got a laptop and use it every day, not just for props, hahah! I'm using it now to type this, sho' nuff!
But back to the hook up, it's pretty self explanatory in the documentation which comes with the various elements of the set up. Just do the usual things like observing correct polarity, making sure you have the right power supply/ies for the job, etc... If I can do it, trust me, anyone can.


Mike C.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Mike. That's about what I thought. Good idea on the laptop too, though I wouldn't be looking to buy even the RAPU anytime soon. Perhaps I'll suggest to Brokkshire that in a future version of VSA they make a provision for assigning different virtual port IDs to the USB connection which might allow for using a simple USB hub to run different shows, etc. Just an idea.

Now, more importantly... lunch time!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

I thought I'd ask this question in this thread because I can use the quartet as an example. Could I run three talking skulls off of one Scary Terry board If they were all going to say the same thing? Like a back-up group singing at the same time? I assume that you can't but I thought I'd ask anyway?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> I thought I'd ask this question in this thread because I can use the quartet as an example. Could I run three talking skulls off of one Scary Terry board If they were all going to say the same thing? Like a back-up group singing at the same time? I assume that you can't but I thought I'd ask anyway?


are you going to run VSA with it? does each skull have its own servo set up?
are you using a prop1 with all of them? Please give a little more info,Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Well actually Blinky, the Scary Terry board is its own platform. I mean, it converts the audio input signal into pwm signals to move a servo in sync, more or less, with the audio being input. It's not a programmable circuit (not as sold anyway) and is an alternative, not an accessory, to software-based programming of multiple servos (like VSA). So I don't think it would (or could, really) have anything to do with VSA. On the other hand I suppose a Prop 1 board could trigger the ScaryTerry board-driven prop, sure.
Mr. Unpleasant, I've not used the ST board, so I cannot know this for certain, but I think you could use it to move more than one servo (all of them would move the same, of course, as you mentioned) so long as you have a way of wiring the signal to each servo... and of course, have enough power for more than one servo.
If you could split the output from the ST board into three outputs, and find a way to add the power for each servo, I don't know how it wouldn't work to some degree. Of course, splitting a signal can attenuate the signal, and you might need a way to amplify the signal after it's split. AND, since it's not audio but pwm signal that would need amplification, I don't know how easy that would be if required.
Yet, once again, I do not know this for certain. I should look at the board online and see if I can at least tinker in my mind... this is an intriguing application, because if there's enough oomph after splitting to move multiple servos, well... singing pumpkin patch (or flock of birds or bats or garden of flowers, etc.), here I come!


Mike C.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

I think you could run 2 scened with one instance of VSA running. Just have the stereo track use the left channel for one scene and the right channel for the other scene. And VSA can control a bunch of servos. Instead of plugging in the servos right to the board i'm going to try and use cat5 (network) cable connected to the board. then rung the cable to the skull. the servos themselves will be connected to a jack so i can just plug the cat5 into the skull.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Just thought of something else, don't know if this has been discussed before, but how would you keep the music (if there is music behind the voices) separate from the voice signal needed for the ST board? Split it left and right channels (music on one, vocals on the other)? Because that board moves the servo to ANY change in amplitude and strength, whether it's a human voice or a tuba or an atomic blast. Your skulls would open their mouths to any sound input.

Mike C.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks Mike C and Batfly: We have to figure that out its to cool to let Fly ...
But the original message was from Mr Unpleasant so I hope he sees the post.

I wanted a flock of crows in the cemetary I think that would be the bomb...


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Seperating the voice audio from background noise or music is necessary with the ST board even with just one skull. The audio input on the board appears to be _mono_ RCA even though the instructions on the website say it accepts a 3.5mm stereo as well. The audio would need to be split at the source and tracks seperated using software. 
The servo is powered through the board itself so the lines go from the board to the servo, I think would also have to be a split there(there are 3 grouped - audio, hot, neutral). Everything worked using 5v-12v DC 500mA power and Ive tried it using 5v 300mA and it worked fine but I'm not sure if bumping up the power would make a difference if trying to run two or three skulls. Anyway I'm mostly just curious about this as I'm new to the whole electronics thing. It just seemed logical to me but I've been wrong before.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Mike C; For those of us who are just learning what is a PWM signal ?
could you explain so those poor House elf understands English.
not all of us are smarter than a Fifth Grader. , lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

BATFLY said:


> I think you could run 2 scened with one instance of VSA running. Just have the stereo track use the left channel for one scene and the right channel for the other scene. And VSA can control a bunch of servos. Instead of plugging in the servos right to the board i'm going to try and use cat5 (network) cable connected to the board. then rung the cable to the skull. the servos themselves will be connected to a jack so i can just plug the cat5 into the skull.


Man you and I think to much alike. I was looking at cat5 cable just yesterday.
I was wondering if that would work, but I will leave to you Guys to figure out the specs. you guys are smarter then me when it comes to cables.


----------



## CookieMonster (Feb 10, 2007)

omgsh, thats so awesome! great job!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

You know, Mr. U., they do make Y harnesses for servos, maybe someone makes a three point version? Tower Hobbies, Servo City, someone should have them online or at your local hobby or RC shop. 
Heck, you could make one yourself with four servo extension cables.
Your servos will plug into the jack ends of each cable, then you cut the other ends off, strip and tin the wires, and splice them all onto the white, red and black wires of one more plug. THAT plug goes onto your ST board, and it's paralleled out to your three servos. One idea anyway.
As far as power goes, yeah, so long as you've got 1.5 to 2 amps or so, you should be able to run 3 servos cleanly. A lot of places suggest one amp per servo, but my great pumpkin prop runs four servos noise/jitter-free off a 5v, 2.1 amp supply. As long as the V is stable, you can always have more amperage than you need, without burning anything up. The load will only take what amperage it needs. 
And yeah, haha, I knew the audio/music separation was necessary even for one servo, it just hadn't occurred to me until I was writing that last post. 

Blinkster, PWM is 'pulse width modulation', it's a standard means of signal transfer and position commands for servo programming and radio control circuits. The command is sent (via a transmitter if you're using a radio control system, or from your PC and VSA to your servo controller board doing animatronics) as a series of pulses, and the duration, width, pattern, and other factors of those pulses tell the servos when, what direction, how far and how quickly to move. The red and black wires are your 5v power, and the PWM signal travels down that white wire (or yellow in many cases).
Hope that helps! BTW, it doesn't bother you that I say 'Blinkster' or 'Blinks', etc.? I hope not, it's only a friendly affectation! I haven't read anything from you which would make me think it bothers you, I am just making sure it's cool.


Mike C.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Whoa! That's alot of information. 

Feeling totally dumb right now. :-(


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Dear Mike C: Blinks, Blinkster is ok with me I know you mean it as a Term of Endearment, hey its better than being called mud....I love you too !!!

Ps: the neighbourhood kids in my complex stopped bye yesterday when I was resting and I heard them talking outside. My bedroom window is close to the front of the House. anyway they were disapponted because I took the quartet I was working on in the house.....

" oh, Man she took it down now " I just chuckled and rolled over and finished my nap.
I guess they wanted to show it to some of their freinds. ( Hugs )


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

dionicia said:


> Whoa! That's alot of information.
> 
> Feeling totally dumb right now. :-(


if you are really interested in servos there is two books I reccomand Highly they are by ED Weis: 

animatronics for Holiday Displays and Advanced robotic's 2 they are easy read and will help you alot.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Mike, where can I find the song, "Graveyard Rock"?

I have a bunch of songs that I have found from suggestions in this forum and a bunch I have found myself, but I have not been able to find that one.

Is it a good one for the singing quartet theme?

I am still working on putting together my version of your great prop. You are quite an inspiration.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

HalloweenBob said:


> Mike, where can I find the song, "Graveyard Rock"?


He ya go!

http://download.yousendit.com/0DD215607A6AA6F3


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Child stars gone bad....Alvin and the Chipmunks were arrested today for possession of methamphetamines and the desecration of a graveyard.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for that link, Greencapt!

Any idea who that is singing?


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Sorry... that I don't know. Its not me, that's for sure.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

HalloweenBob said:


> Mike, where can I find the song, "Graveyard Rock"?
> 
> I have a bunch of songs that I have found from suggestions in this forum and a bunch I have found myself, but I have not been able to find that one.
> 
> ...


Mike C has been a big help to all of us here on the forum and I am proud to count him as one of my freinds, I made a fishing pole prop too ! did you see my tutorial on the new revised stands so you can seperate them a little more if you want?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

Ah, you guys are always too nice to me. 
Blinky, I have seen the rod-stand idea you've worked up, very well done! I will likely utilize that if I expand to a BIG BAND this year!
As for Graveyard Rock, it was done by Tarantula Ghoul & The Gravediggers (also '& Her Gravediggers)... she was a Portland OR TV Horror Host(ess?) from '57 to '59 or thereabouts, and the song dates from that time.

http://home.comcast.net/~kptv/Shows/horror.htm

An mp3 file of Graveyard Rock is on the site as well as one called King Kong; I know Greencapt already posted a link but this site also has pics and a nice article from '59 about Tarantula Ghoul and her brand of nuttiness. Worth a read for you horror host fans (and what haunter is NOT a horror host fan?!?!?). 


Mike C.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Great link Mike, Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Mike C: check post # 110 you will get a kick out of it.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> Mike C: check post # 110 you will get a kick out of it.


Hahah! Nice!
Yeah, it's a great feeling, kind of a mix of personal satisfaction and outright mad-doctory ('mwuu-hahahahaha!/rubbing hands together') when the neighborhood kids are trying to sneak looks at your crazy creations, and daring their pals to do the same. 
You've got 'em wanting more Blinky!


Mike C.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> if you are really interested in servos there is two books I reccomand Highly they are by ED Weis:
> 
> animatronics for Holiday Displays and Advanced robotic's 2 they are easy read and will help you alot.


Blinky, I found the first book you listed, but couldn't find the second one...

There was an_ Applied _Robotics II, but not an Advanced Robotics II...


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Moon Dog said:


> Blinky, I found the first book you listed, but couldn't find the second one...
> 
> There was an_ Applied _Robotics II, but not an Advanced Robotics II...


Thats the one sorry about the wrong name, I didnt have the books in front of me,lol


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

How did I miss this thread?! Awesome job, Mike..And a belated congrats on a job well done!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Mike C said:


> The song is a 1949 recording from Kay Starr, and I have yet to determine which band she was in at the time of the recording...
> 
> Mike C.


This post is old, but I just found it tonight. Not sure if this question got answered, and I don't have time to search through 11 pages to find out. According to Wikipedia Kay Starr went solo in 1947 with Captiol Records. So this song isn't any specific band or singers backing her up that i could find anywhere online anyway. The most extensive discography I was able to find online of her songs doesn't even list this song.

Oh well. No biggie. Just things like this bother me when I can't find answers....lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

The last I saw on it was from an archive of college station programming from L.A.... KCSN or similar... anyway, they mention 1949 and Billy Butterfield's band (if I recall) but that's all I can think of and it's not at all a certainty what they were really referring to. So yep, I'm in the dark, still!  We'll keep looking!


Mike C.


----------



## mrwizzer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Mike,

Just caught your swingin' quartet. Looks great, man. Nice work. Keep up the good work.

Mike Fox


----------

